# Review of the Makita RP2301FC router



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Review of the Makita RP2301FC router

By Harry Sinclair


This latest offering from Makita replaces the previous long running top of the range 3612C. My first impression was that the base casting isn't as substantial as its predecessor and I'm disappointed that Makita have retained the outdated three step depth turret. A big improvement is the built-in LED lighting but, instead of it coming on when plugged into a live power point, the motor has to be running, not a good idea when lighting is needed for setting the bit to a line. This can be overcome to an extent by switching on the router for a couple of seconds because the lights remain on for close to ten seconds after switch off. Now to the good points, it's rated at 3.25HP and the switch is now on the handle with a separate lock button. The plunge depth is a very useful 70mm (2.75"), the plunge is the lightest, smoothest that I have come across in the forty years that I've been using routers, due of course to the use of linear ball bearings. On the previous model two screws held the template guide in place, this has been replaced by a small lever which when withdrawn retracts two fingers allowing the guide to be placed into position and locked into place when the lever is released. This is a big step forward for Makita. Variable speed with soft start are features as expected.

In use this is a delightful router but I have made three improvements to mine which have turned it into a SUPERB router and I hope that all manufacturers incorporate these improvements into future models.
The first improvement that I made was replacing the next to useless three step turret with a multi-step one, which has made plunge routing in accurate steps a very quick and simple matter. The second improvement was to make and fit a bracket to hold a nine LED super bright torch which not only allows me to set the bit to a line but I could even carry on routing if the shed lighting circuit breaker tripped!
Finally, the BIGGEST improvement of all, replacing the supplied chuck with the newly released MUSCLECHUCK. Newly released means for the Makita RP2301FC, a range of these chucks for other makes/models have been with us for some time, I've had one on my Makita 3612C for some time, this router is now permanently on skis. For the benefit of those not familiar with the MUSCLECHUCK it is a precision chuck which clamps the bit several time firmer than a conventional collet chuck and only a half turn of a 4mm Allen key is needed to lock/unlock the bit. Additionally, it gives about an extra half inch of depth of cut and so the unsafe practice of "inching out" the bit should no longer be necessary.
In summary, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the RP2301FC, short-comings and all, it is a wonderful tool to use. 

I'm adding a shot of the type 8 MUSCLECHUCK that I placed on order at the same time as the #9 for the RP2301FC and it's for my table mounted Triton TRA001 but I haven't been able to fit it yet because my TRA001 is an early version and requires an adapter, for ordering, it is: Chuck body part #711027 and the only place that I found having stock was:

http://www.toolsparesonline.com/products/7428-chuck-body.aspx

This is the MUSCLECHUCK web site:

http://musclechuck.com/

Since posting this I have learned how to post a link to my original WORD document, here it is: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B13jQxW5N_l9NmRQYklzSzdhdDA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you want to order a Musclechuck you can get a 5% discount by following this link:
Quick Change Router Chuck - Camless Router Chuck - Dewalt - Porter Cable - Festool - Hitachi - Bosch - Makita - Trend - Feud - Fein - Metabo - Carvewright

The link Harry posted is the only source for the Triton part.


----------



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

Great review.

I've had one of these routers for 18 months or so now fitted in my router table.
It's been so good I bought a second one for freehand work.
Not too happy with the guide quick release and have made another base but apart from that they fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## BLefort (Jan 7, 2014)

*Makita ROuters*

I like Makita


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

straze said:


> Great review.
> 
> I've had one of these routers for 18 months or so now fitted in my router table.
> It's been so good I bought a second one for freehand work.
> Not too happy with the guide quick release and have made another base but apart from that they fit my needs perfectly.


I am surprised that you have a problem with the quick release, could you please explain Kevin.


----------



## straze (Mar 20, 2012)

I bought a Makita 30mm guide bush with the router and when fitted it all seemed quite slack and a tad hit 'n' miss. 
Maybe the guide bush is at fault but now with a purpose made Perspex base, a set of brass guides and locating cones I can rely on my setup being central for freehand use. 

The router fitted in the table has performed flawlessly on all manner of work.

Atb
Kevin


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kevin, I presume that you're referring to up and down movement not sideways, in which case it makes no difference what-so-ever to routing accuracy. The Makita and the guides that I make are 2mm thick and all my projects have turned out perfect. Most, but not all of my projects are designed around a 40 mm guide because of the much greater depth of plunge that can be obtained when the chuck can pass through the template.


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone know how to use this router in a table? I assume you must remove the springs from the plunge assembly?

Rod


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have no experience using the RP2301FC table mounted, (I consider this to be a waste of a great router). Normally I would say definitely remove the springs, however, the plunge action with this router is so light and smooth that I'm not sure it would be required.


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree Harry. It would only be a temp situation until I have time to get my bosch fixed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm really pleased to hear that Rod, the Makita is far too good a router to waste under a table!


----------



## woodmp (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Harry,

Can you tell me where you got your multi-step turret, or where one can obtain something similar?

Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Harry made it himself Jim. It's in this thread. http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/42873-how-i-improved-my-new-makita-rp2301fc-router.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't see why you couldn't make one out of wood. Harry probably hollowed out an aluminum cylinder and then cut steps in it. If you don't have the metal working skills or tools I don't see why a wooden cylinder couldn't be hollowed out with a forstner bit and steps cut in it. You just need a hole through the bottom of the cylinder for the screw that attaches it to the router.


----------



## woodmp (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the ideas. Making one out of wood might be an idea... in fact I'll just take out the whole turret thing and have a bunch of wood blocks. Getting it dimensioned accurately would be a bit of a challenge for me. Meanwhile I have ordered Veritas setup gauge blocks (made of aluminium).

What I do now is tedious - I would undo the turret, pull it out, adjust the heights of the three screws to what I want, then put it back on. But doing this for every project might get tedious, and I don't have a way of measuring/adjusting them while they're on the router.


----------



## guatiseo (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi Harry: I recently got a Makita RP2300FCX (RP 2301 FC as it's numbered in the EU, and 240 volts) and it's a fantastic machine. However, the lock-on button, has been failing to hold the "on" position. Inside the switch arm cavity, there are two springs.
The small one, pushes the lock button up. The big one pushes the on button forward. I found the small spring misplaced. I repaired it, but it's been happening the same thing 4 times by now. 
I wonder if any other user has the same problem with this otherwise magnific tool. 
Thanks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No, I haven't had that or any other problem. I would suggest that you email Makita, if there isn't a distributor in your region, try this international link. Sorry that I can't help you on this occasion.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The idea of separate blocks isn't really the answer. With a multi-step turret as soon as one cut is made a quick turn one step and it's ready for the next cut etc. This makes deep routing a fast and pleasurable operation.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I don't see why you couldn't make one out of wood. Harry probably hollowed out an aluminum cylinder and then cut steps in it. If you don't have the metal working skills or tools I don't see why a wooden cylinder couldn't be hollowed out with a forstner bit and steps cut in it. You just need a hole through the bottom of the cylinder for the screw that attaches it to the router.


I'm not sure Charles how wood would stand up to the pressure that the exerted on the steps when fully plunged. I first came across the multi step turret in 2002 on, of all things a GMC low cost router.
I've just had a thought, there is no need for it to be hollow, just a stopped hole for the screw and washer but it would need a same diameter washer with indexing holes screwed/glued to the bottom. Another thought, layers of suitable thickness plywood glued together after cutting to leave the steps.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I was considering that option for someone with no metal working skills Harry. It wouldn't hold up as well but at the same time it wouldn't be hard to replace. The ply sounds like an excellent idea for steps. What thickness would you use?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

4 or 5 mm steps are optimal, so the closest thickness plywood available would be suitable Charles.


----------

